# Rare Dilema-BSNL OR IDEA



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi!

I have shifted to a new society in Pune!
Due to strict rules of society!There are no mobile towers allowed!

So only two connectivity options are available!I will be MNP from Vodafone!Tured of it scrap services !

Now for BSNL my whole family is on BSNL and call rates data packages are good!
Only concern is network!
It has ultra fluctuating network!Signal quality is sometimes poor in mid city and greatest in remote jungle!

On the other hand!Idea has beautiful consistent network!But packages and rates are on higher side!

Can anyone guide me!


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have shifted to a new society in Pune!
> Due to strict rules of society!*There are no mobile towers allowed!*
> ...


Can you please elaborate on this?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 23, 2014)

tkin said:


> Can you please elaborate on this?



I need to port from Vodafone.Either to BSNL or Idea!
I have mentioned pros & cons of both services!

Can you provide suggestion on which service is better?


----------



## dummydave (Apr 23, 2014)

bsnl is cheap...check signals in your area and home and work place...if good then you can go for it...else idea is the only option left....

bsnl has good and cheap 3g...so for internet its really good


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=511]kunal[/MENTION]gujrathi: yeah even i have seen this weird issue.. a friend lives in a Pimple Saudagar housing society, and the only networks available there are Voda and Idea. even on 6th floor balcony. 

btw, im on Uninor, and it has cheap call rates and good-ish coverage.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 23, 2014)

What about DoCoMo and Aircel?


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2014)

dummydave said:


> bsnl z cheap...check signals in ur area n home n work place...if good den u can go for it...else idea z d only option left


Avoid sms lingo, degrades the quality of the posts.


----------



## dummydave (Apr 23, 2014)

tkin said:


> Avoid sms lingo, degrades the quality of the posts.




edited the post...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 23, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> @kunalgujrathi: yeah even i have seen this weird issue.. a friend lives in a Pimple Saudagar housing society, and the only networks available there are Voda and Idea. even on 6th floor balcony.
> 
> btw,* im on Uninor*, and it has cheap call rates and good-ish coverage.


 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],you are getting Uninor services most probably at Pune, I presume.
We all know,Uninor has been closed and stopped services at the Kolkata + West Bengal circle from Feb. 2013 onwards...after the Supreme Court's verdict on its validity of licensing.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeap. In pune. 

Such cheap.
Much talk.

Wow


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

BSNL is good except for network reception inside house. Idea has good network but higher priced packages.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 24, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> What about DoCoMo and Aircel?



Only two networks BSNL & Idea have full range!
My Vodafone has nearly 2 sticks max!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=511]kunal[/MENTION]gujrathi: yeah even i have seen this weird issue.. a friend lives in a Pimple Saudagar housing society, and the only networks available there are Voda and Idea. even on 6th floor balcony.
> 
> btw, im on Uninor, and it has cheap call rates and good-ish coverage.



The Society is spread across 2 Acres!
Only two networks BSNL & Idea!


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 24, 2014)

So why did the "society" ban mobile towers?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 24, 2014)

IDK weird problem! 4 towers of 22 floors!Radiation issue I guess!
Anyway it's a Jain Society!
They also didn't allow my Tata Sky HD installation as they have the big common antennae dish from Videocon D2H!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 24, 2014)

where are you staying??


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> where are you staying??



Vardhamanpura Pune,Near Mkt. Yard


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> IDK weird problem! 4 towers of 22 floors!Radiation issue I guess!
> Anyway it's a Jain Society!
> *They also didn't allow my Tata Sky HD installation* as they have the big common antennae dish from Videocon D2H!



are they kidding or what? you should be the one decide about your DTH provider. not the society.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> are they kidding or what? you should be the one decide about your DTH provider. not the society.



Actually all flats are North-South Entrance based!
And D2H signal reception is in S-E direction!
My flat faces North so I asked them if they install dish in wiring duct on opposite side!
They said no!

Are it's all money laundering case!They offer Videocon SD setup box for free!Upgrade to HD costs ₹900 plus installation is extra and no freebies with first installation!

So you know this is all business!A well planned Jain group strategy!!HAHAHA!

Sorry for off topic !
I am really pissed off and need to do MNP!
Guys help


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, just rebel and put the TataSky on your balcony. if you bought the flat, you have the right..


----------

